# 16' Shoalwater Cat



## bobfishbw (Feb 3, 2009)

I currently have the 14.5 Shoalwater Cat but I think I might be intrested in the 16' cat. I have been trying to find threads about the ride, top speed, fuel comsumption with the 90 E-Tech and so on, but I haven't been able to find anything yet. If anyone has any info on this boat, let me know what you think of it. I really like my 14.5, but it's time for a little bigger boat.

Thanks


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Take a look at the tran baby cat too. It's a great boat and probably more common than the SW 16 so you can get more feed back. The SW looks pretty nice too.
Pm me if you want any feed back on the baby cat, I have one. Luck too you.


----------



## Flat Trout (Aug 2, 2011)

Sent ya a PM


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Pm sent


----------



## Texans42 (Feb 13, 2012)

Interested in hearing more about the 16 shoalwater cat also. Looks to have a little more room then then the baby cat. Net is very limited on info


----------



## bobfishbw (Feb 3, 2009)

Compairing them on paper, the SW is a little longer and wider but 150lbs lighter. Does the extra 13" in wideness cancel out the extra weight of the baby cat?


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

theres a guy i know that fishes one out of POC and loves it. he also fishes off of his buddies baby cat. he claims that they are pretty equal in the shallow and rough water department but the shoalie has a much better top end speed wise.


----------



## KillerShrimp (Jan 12, 2005)

Looks like the prices are very close also, between tran and sw. I have seen very few Sw16's out. I would like to hear feedback also. From what I was told earlier wait time on the boats are about the same.


----------



## spooze (Dec 8, 2011)

subscribed


----------



## spooze (Dec 8, 2011)

anyone price a new one out


----------



## KillerShrimp (Jan 12, 2005)

Stock boat with f70 Yamaha is around 25,600.00


----------



## Slick8 (Jun 28, 2010)

I believe the 16 SW is the new 19 hull with a 3 ft block in the rear of the mold to make a 16 footer. I've seen the 19 on the water with 115-150's, I've heard the 115 is barely enough but the 150 sure adds to the draft of that boat.

If you're looking for a 16 have you thought of the 17' Flats Cat? It's about the same size and they claim it operates in the low 40's with a 90 etec.

The Flats Cat will float shallower and ride just as good.


----------



## bobfishbw (Feb 3, 2009)

I just checked with Portland Marine and they want 25,995.00 with the 90 E-Tech. It is the same mold as the 19 footer. It's 450 lbs lighter and drafts a little shallower. The top speed is nearly the same as the 19 footer with a 130 E-Tech. That 450 lbs makes a big differnce. I've driven the 19 footer for the past year. One of my fishing buddies has one. I'm looking forward to getting it! 10 Week wait though...


----------



## shoalcat_james (Sep 18, 2007)

I know they made a couple of flush deck 16' style boats. Sure they could still do one. I remember seeing this boat on a forum. I actually saw it at GM on SH-290 years ago and thought it looked really nice. 
There's a ice color flats boat sitting in in a light fog, aginst the bank. 
http://shoalwaterboats.com/shallow_water_boats_pics.htm
I beleive it's a 16 sport flats.
They cut the side's down and flush deck the top. It might had a 2" drop deck from the console back.
Kinda like a SS 15'


----------



## Texans42 (Feb 13, 2012)

So performance wise its right on with the trans bc?


----------



## bobfishbw (Feb 3, 2009)

Well I pulled the trigger on the 16.5 Shoalwater cat with the 90 ETec today. Plain Jane, it was 27K out the door (Portland Marine). I will have to wait close to 10 weeks for my new ride. 5 Years I've run the 14.5 cat (shoalwater). Really enjoyed that boat. I am happy to be expecting a new boat... I can remember paying 14K for the same sized boat 10 years ago... I guess it is what it is... Still happy to be expecting a new boat.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Good for you! Let us know all the specs once you get her. I've had my eye on one of those too, and also run a 14.5 now. 

What color scheme did you go with?


----------



## Texans42 (Feb 13, 2012)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> Good for you! Let us know all the specs once you get her. I've had my eye on one of those too, and also run a 14.5 now.
> 
> What color scheme did you go with?


X2


----------



## Weekday warrior (Feb 12, 2012)

I have the 16 cat. I love it. Good on fuel but not sure on exact numbers. Mine runs 32mph wot. I bought it used and it had a non factory prop. Been a pain trying to figure that out, at the moment holeshot sucks. Last prop got great holeshot in less a foot of water but low rpms. If I upgrade it will be to a 19 or 21 cat.


----------



## bobfishbw (Feb 3, 2009)

I kept it simple. White boat with a grey deck. Power pole and GPS/depth finder.


----------



## Japper (Aug 18, 2005)

Weekday,
What motor do you have on yours?


----------



## Weekday warrior (Feb 12, 2012)

90 etec


----------



## Flatsking6169 (Oct 6, 2011)

I have the 2008 model of the 19' (actually 19'6") shoalwater cat and it is a great boat! Runs in spit and my top speed has been 39.2 on gps with a 115 etec. Its a super dry ride and will get up in some super skinny stuff! My boat sucks hardly anything for gas and drafts pretty shallow also...


----------



## chasentail (Nov 4, 2006)

You will not be disappointed in your choice. Just recently sold a 19' for a buddy of mine and with a 3 blade ran in mid 40's. I would put tips on what ever prop you decide on for maximum hole shot. I run a 300 on my 23 and went from a 24 pitch to a 21 with 5/8" tips and hole shot is unreal!


----------



## bobfishbw (Feb 3, 2009)

I just found a company in Florida who sells power poles. I paid $895 for a 6'. Now I'm looking for my GPS.


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

$895! Is that for the sportsman model, or pro?


----------



## bobfishbw (Feb 3, 2009)

It's the 2011 sportsman model. It doesn't have a remote. I don't need the remote anyway. Plus it saves me close to $600.
They still have the 2011's in stock. At least they did last week...


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

bobfishbw said:


> It's the 2011 sportsman model. It doesn't have a remote. I don't need the remote anyway. Plus it saves me close to $600.
> They still have the 2011's in stock. At least they did last week...


 An HDS-5 Lowrance GPS would be a good one for that rig.


----------



## bobfishbw (Feb 3, 2009)

blackmagic said:


> An HDS-5 Lowrance GPS would be a good one for that rig.


Thanks for the advice. I'll look into that. I'm trying to keep the electronics to within reason. Lowrance makes a good product.


----------



## nbiffle (Mar 26, 2012)

Have you been on a demo ride in the baby cat. If not call Trans and set up a demo ride. Its going to be your boat and its your choice on what to buy but at least you can say you test drove a baby cat. Just because the specs say one thing everybody drives and uses their boat differently. I recommend to test drive the two boats and see what one suits you best.


----------



## copper622 (Jan 13, 2012)

I was quoted $22,995 plus TTL with a yamaha 115 I think. I will add a compass and a GPS fishfinder. other than that I plan to keep it basic to start.


----------



## spooze (Dec 8, 2011)

Where did you get the quote from


----------



## copper622 (Jan 13, 2012)

I got it from Texas marine, but thinking about it now, that was for the Stealt 19, which has the modified V bow.


----------



## peque (Aug 3, 2012)

i started to like this boat, i i been reading is good reviuws and happy new owners,, i think ill get one with a 75-4/s,jack plate, etc.. whats the draft on this 16 kitty???


----------



## aehdz10 (May 13, 2012)

*yesssssss*

I've just started looking at this model for my first water sled and this thread is hooking my search up.........i want one!!!!!


----------



## aehdz10 (May 13, 2012)

*@peque*

harlingen is only big enough for one kitty! lol


----------



## peque (Aug 3, 2012)

@aehdz10
2 will be better- im a big fan for catamaran hull designs. do u have one??


----------



## southernmarine (Aug 8, 2012)

Would love to help you guys out with a qoute on a new Shoalwater 16 with motor of your choice. Im located in the valley and a Shoalwater dealer. PM me if interested.


----------

